# Tủ lạnh nội địa nhật bản National đời cao, Hàng Mới về



## Dienlanhhungdung (4 Tháng ba 2020)

Tủ lạnh inverter nội địa Nhật National tiết kiệm điện, độ lạnh sâu. Tủ lạnh với từng ngăn riêng biệt giúp đồ ăn không bị nhiễm khuẩn chéo, không sợ tủ bị hôi. Tủ lạnh cực kì tiết kiệm điện ( tiết kiệm > 50% điện năng so với tủ thường ). Mẫu mã đẹp, sang trọng.
* TỦ LẠNH TIẾT KIỆM ĐIỆN - NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT NATIONAL - TỦ MỚI ĐẸP 95%*​_Bạn đang có nhu cầu mua_* Tủ Lạnh Nội Địa Nhật *_thương hiệu National tại Thành Phố Hà Nội cũng như các tỉnh thành gần Hà Nội ? Bạn muốn tìm một đơn vị cung cấp sản phẩm, Dịch vụ tư vấn,Chuyên nghiệp, có uy tín? Hãy nhấc máy lên và gọi ngay cho chúng tôi theo số máy: *097 313 55 88*, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn, đưa ra giải pháp và giá hợp lý nhất cho bạn một cách nhanh chóng với chi phí dịch vụ thấp nhất._
*Công ty chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến mọi quý khách hàng sản phẩm Tủ Lạnh Nội Địa Nhật National ( Sản xuất tại nhật) Được xem là tinh hoa của cả thế giới*



 *- Tủ lạnh inverter nội địa Nhật bản National nhiều kiểu dáng, thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Hitachi dễ dàng cho bạn lựa chọn một tủ lạnh ưng ý, phù hợp với nhu cầu của từng gia đình.
- Tủ lạnh nội địa Nhật National dung tích lớn 404L - 465L tha hồ cho bạn để đồ ăn. Độ lạnh của tủ lạnh cực sâu nên thức ăn tươi, thức ăn đã nấu chín hay rau tươi để cả tuần cũng không lo bị hư. Bạn tha hồ đi chợ hay đi siêu thị cả tuần, vừa đỡ mất thời gian đi chợ, vừa tiết kiệm thời gian để có thể chuẩn bị điểm tâm cho gia đình. 
- Tủ lạnh inverter Nhật National nội thất đẹp như mới trông như chưa hề sử dụng qua, bề ngoài tủ lạnh cũng còn khá đẹp. Nên để ở phòng bếp nhìn khá sang và đẹp.* 
*- Tủ lạnh inverter Nhật National Với thiết kế sang trọng, gọn, chia làm nhiều ngăn ( từ 3-5 ngăn) nhằm tránh thức ăn bị nhiễm khuẩn chéo. Vì khi mới để thức ăn vào tủ lạnh nhưng thức ăn chưa đạt đến nhiệt độ đông lạnh thích hợp thì vi khuẩn thức ăn sống rất dễ truyền sang đồ ăn chín ( phần lớn tủ lạnh bày bán ở VN đều chỉ có 2 ngăn nên chúng ta thường để đồ ăn tươi, chín lẫn lộn. Đối với tủ lạnh mà 3-5 ngăn thì giá thành nhiều loại khác nhau nhưng xác định trên dưới 10Tr hoặc trên 20 triệu ).Tủ lạnh Nhật thường chia làm các ngăn:
+ Ngăn 1: thường để thức ăn đã nấu chín
+ Ngăn 2: để rau, hoa quả, tỏi, ớt... ( để cả tuần không lo rau bị dập )
+ Ngăn 3,4: ngăn chứa đá rơi hay kem* 
*+ Ngăn 5: dùng để đồ ăn tươi, đông. 
- Tủ lạnh inverter Nhật nội địa National cực kì tiết kiệm điện ( tiết kiệm 50% điện năng so với tủ lạnh bày bán ở VN ), một ngày dùng chỉ mất 1~2 KWh. Tủ lạnh dung tích vừa lớn, vừa lạnh sâu lại vừa tiết kiệm điện và giá thành phải chăng. Thật là tiện lợi.* 
*- Đặc biệt tủ lạnh inverter nội địa Nhật National còn có đá rơi tự động giúp chúng ta tiết kiệm thời gian pha nước giải khát, sinh tố.. khi có khách đến. Không cần phải để khay nước, không cần phải cực nhọc cạy đá ở từng khay ra Hay phải tốn tiền ra ngoài mua đá rơi ( vừa tiết kiệm tiền vừa đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh ). *
*THAM KHẢO HÌNH ẢNH TỦ LẠNH NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT NATIONAL - TỦ MỚI ĐẸP 95%*
* 
THAM KHẢO HÌNH ẢNH TỦ LẠNH NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT  NATIONAL- TỦ MỚI ĐẸP 95% 



*​ 
*THAM KHẢO HÌNH ẢNH TỦ LẠNH NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT NATIONAL - TỦ MỚI ĐẸP 95%*

 ........................................................................................................................................................
_Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn or mua sản phẩm Tủ Lạnh Nội Địa Nhật National, xuất xứ nhật bản . Xin vui lòng liên hệ để được tư vấn hoặc hỗ trợ miễn phí._

*ĐIỆN TỬ ĐIỆN LẠNH HÙNG DŨNG
Đ/C: 57 Đường Trần Hữu Tước - P. Nam Đồng - Q. Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Liên Hệ Mua Hàng: 097 313 55 88 - Website: Dienlanhhungdung.com*


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

các sản phẩm này có phải lắp thêm đổi nguồn không ad?


----------

